# Interesting reads on some recently passed photographers



## Dave442 (Jul 1, 2015)

Here are links to New York Times articles on two photographers that passed away this week and left us some excellent quotes on photography (and of course their images)...
*Harold Feinstein:*
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/06/3...-black-and-white.html?emc=eta1&_r=0&referrer=

*Charles Harbutt:*
Charles Harbutt Photographer Teacher Mentor - NYTimes.com


----------

